# Senegal parrot.



## Basin79

Meet Pandora. I've had her a fee months. She's 7 months old. Took to me really well and fast. I have a bull mastiff that hates other animals so had to be careful with him. Although they don't get on Samson has been absolutely tremendous. Here are some pics. 

Day I got her.


----------



## KnattyDreadHead

She's gorgeous! Lovely looking mastiff too!


----------



## Basin79

KnattyDreadHead said:


> She's gorgeous! Lovely looking mastiff too!


Cheers. They're both phenomenal.


----------



## Basin79

She's thoroughly enjoying a crunchy left over roach that the Asian mantis part ate.


----------



## Basin79

Chilli for breakfast.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Basin79 said:


> She's thoroughly enjoying a crunchy left over roach that the Asian mantis part ate.
> 
> image


Both Rilla (the Tinmeh African grey) and Lexi (the Senegal) enjoy the occasional chicken bone left over after a roast. They don't care much about any meat scraps, but *adore* the marrow!


----------



## Basin79

Ron Magpie said:


> Both Rilla (the Tinmeh African grey) and Lexi (the Senegal) enjoy the occasional chicken bone left over after a roast. They don't care much about any meat scraps, but *adore* the marrow!


I try and give Pandora a varied diet. Tried her with bones. She just throws them down to the bottom of her cage. She does enjoy the occasional bit of chicken though. I can certainly see why Parrots are called the pigeons of the jungle. They'll eat bloody all sorts. (I'll just add Pandora has a very healthy diet with occasional treats. I don't just give her anything).


----------



## Basin79

All that commotion in her cage to come out and all she wanted to do was sleep on my shoulder. She's an absolute star.


----------



## Basin79

Gave Pandora's cage a change around to keep things fresh for her.


----------



## Kiwibird

What a cutie! Looks like you've got a nice setup too. Good to get her on a wide variety of foods young! Just be sure those are feeder roaches, and not wild ones I grew up with a house full of parrots who all went after bugs any chance they got. One got worms once after he got hold of a (wild) black house cricket. My amazon is too much of a he-diva to eat bugs:whistling2: but he will eat (plain) scrambled eggs and a little cheese here and there. Best of luck with her!


----------



## Basin79

Kiwibird said:


> What a cutie! Looks like you've got a nice setup too. Good to get her on a wide variety of foods young! Just be sure those are feeder roaches, and not wild ones I grew up with a house full of parrots who all went after bugs any chance they got. One got worms once after he got hold of a (wild) black house cricket. My amazon is too much of a he-diva to eat bugs:whistling2: but he will eat (plain) scrambled eggs and a little cheese here and there. Best of luck with her!


Cheers, and yes the roaches are breed by me for some of my other pets. 

She's not a fan of eggs yet, although I'm sure that will change. 

I read a great little quote that at first surprised me but now owning a parrot myself is pretty much bang on. 

"Parrots, the pigeons of the jungle".


----------



## 34531

Is she noisy Basin? I would oh so love a parrot of some kind, Im not very good with noise levels and hanker after quiet.


----------



## Basin79

forever_20one said:


> Is she noisy Basin? I would oh so love a parrot of some kind, Im not very good with noise levels and hanker after quiet.


For the most part yes. Although she does have her moments as you'd expect.


----------



## Kiwibird

Basin79 said:


> "Parrots, the pigeons of the jungle".


Or as I like to call them, tree-gulls They really will eat just about anything and can be quite aggressive in their pursuit of food! If mine doesn't like his dinner, he'll come over to the table, stomp onto your plate and help himself to yours:gasp: Given their abilities to fly and climb, you have to be really careful to keep potentially toxic foods (like avocados or chocolate) where they have no possibility of getting into it. Thankfully, they are pretty omnivorous and very few foods are outright toxic, though junk food, sweets, salty food, dairy and protein-rich foods should be fed only in very small amounts.


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Cute :flrt:

With all our birds, we've replaced their perches with apple tree branches - much kinder to their feet than the ones that come with the cages.


----------



## Basin79

Stephen P said:


> Cute :flrt:
> 
> With all our birds, we've replaced their perches with apple tree branches - much kinder to their feet than the ones that come with the cages.


She very rarely uses the perches that came with the cage. She uses her oyster shell and natural perches loads though. Thanks for the tip though. I'll definitely be on the look out for a big apple tree branch now for her. Just any apple tree (crab etc) and any preparation needed?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

We use the Bramley apple branches and stripped them of bark, although realised the birds could do it, but we still do it on some of the branches! Any apple tree - eating or cooking, not sure about crab apple. Cherry or pear would be ok, but might be worth checking plus other fruit trees. Certainly avoid pine/conifer tree and similar

Our Senegal has chewed a hole in the curtains, the budgies have stripped a wall of woodchip paper in their aviary and the African Grey has chewed a wood shelf, the edge of the tortoise table - certainly need to keep an eye on what they can reach! I wouldn't swap them for anything though.


----------



## Basin79

Stephen P said:


> We use the Bramley apple branches and stripped them of bark, although realised the birds could do it, but we still do it on some of the branches! Any apple tree - eating or cooking, not sure about crab apple. Cherry or pear would be ok, but might be worth checking plus other fruit trees. Certainly avoid pine/conifer tree and similar
> 
> Our Senegal has chewed a hole in the curtains, the budgies have stripped a wall of woodchip paper in their aviary and the African Grey has chewed a wood shelf, the edge of the tortoise table - certainly need to keep an eye on what they can reach! I wouldn't swap them for anything though.


Thanks. Really appreciate that.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Crab apple is fine, too. :2thumb:


----------



## Basin79

Ron Magpie said:


> Crab apple is fine, too. :2thumb:


Cheers Ron. Found this site.


----------



## Basin79

Just like kids. Spend a fortune on toys and they decide the free takeaway menu is the best.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

He is very sweet. I'm not sure I would give any of ours that sort of paper to rip up with all the ink etc though.


----------



## Basin79

Stephen P said:


> He is very sweet. I'm not sure I would give any of ours that sort of paper to rip up with all the ink etc though.


Bloody hell is it bad for them?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

I don't know what is "in" commercial printing ink, but it is quite likely that it is toxic, although to what extent is anybody's guess.


----------



## Basin79

Stephen P said:


> I don't know what is "in" commercial printing ink, but it is quite likely that it is toxic, although to what extent is anybody's guess.


Thank you. I never gave it a thought.


----------



## Basin79

Pandora now has the power of flight. 

https://youtu.be/NCjTG5bCxBc


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Badgerroy

I love senagals, there little flying clowns, does she sleep on her back,I had one 20 years ago and mine did all the time.i lost my blue front to a stroke a while ago at 47 years old and life without a parrot in the house is quiet and boring.


----------



## Basin79

Badgerroy said:


> I love senagals, there little flying clowns, does she sleep on her back,I had one 20 years ago and mine did all the time.i lost my blue front to a stroke a while ago at 47 years old and life without a parrot in the house is quiet and boring.
> 
> [URL=http://i1083.photobucket.com/albums/j399/Badgerroy123/image.jpg56_zpsaiyxbnnb.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1083.photobucket.com/albums/j399/Badgerroy123/image.jpg48_zpsxvtpubah.jpg]image[/URL]


She sleeps normally. She's a noisy little bugger though. Always wants to be fussed over. She's the first parrot I've ever owned. 

Sorry about your loss, can't imagine losing a pet/friend after all those years.


----------



## Badgerroy

It wasn't like losing a pet to be honest,more like a child or a close family member,even typing now I can feel a lump in my throat, he was a huge part of my life for 30 years.(my parents got him for me when I was 10).


----------



## Basin79

Badgerroy said:


> It wasn't like losing a pet to be honest,more like a child or a close family member,even typing now I can feel a lump in my throat, he was a huge part of my life for 30 years.(my parents got him for me when I was 10).


I bet. That's the only downside to pets. It's horrible losing them. Can't imagine what it's like losing one after all those years together.


----------



## Badgerroy

I may well buy another senagal after seeing yours though.


----------



## Basin79

Pandora is just over 14 month old. Isn't talking English yet but mutters away. Wouldn't bother me if she doesn't talk though. Her little mutters are fun.


----------



## Badgerroy

Mine was called polly ,(I was 10 when I got him remember,at 10all parrots are called polly), he had a huge vocabulary and for some reason used to laugh like a dirty old man. Over the years he picked new words and sounds up and would stop saying other things, then sometimes years later would start saying them again. And like a real kid he would pick certain words up very easly,quite often words you didn't want him to and you could guarantee he would say them when my gran was around.


----------



## Basin79

Pandora enjoying a chicken bone. She loves breaking into them to get the marrow out.


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79




----------



## *mogwai*

a new sennie, how beautiful. love sennies, ive got 2, both rescues and an african grey.


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79




----------



## ViperLover

She looks great mate!


----------



## Basin79

ViperLover said:


> She looks great mate!


Thanks, she's a star.


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

Enjoying a stroke. 

https://youtu.be/obS1zmeZ3lI


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

She hates being left and will always follow me into the kitchen. 
https://youtu.be/Ys_lR1idMRA


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Blink and you'd miss her!


----------



## Basin79

Stephen P said:


> Blink and you'd miss her!


Yes, it's a very quick video. To be perfectly honest I upload vids to youtube as a backup. Anything happens and it's always on there. And youtube isn't going anywhere. Not in my life time.


----------



## Basin79

Birthday girl. 2 today enjoying her present. 



















https://youtu.be/0_Q3F0ocaNY

Sent from my Z3 compact


----------



## Basin79

She just seems to be enjoying ripping the food bell to pieces. I'll collect it up and put it in her dish. 



















Sent from my Z3 compact


----------



## Basin79

https://youtu.be/0MCUPF0F_co


----------



## Basin79

It's clearly been too exciting for her.


----------



## Basin79

Bought Pandora a windowsill perch as she was chewing the Alien queen figure to pieces which wasn't safe. Didn't know if she'd use it or not though. I need not have worried. 




























Sent from my Z3 compact


----------



## Basin79

Samson and Pandora. 

https://youtu.be/bV00pR6UlNw

Samson and Pandora 2 

https://youtu.be/flikZcEljlQ


----------



## Basin79

Pandora and Samson again. 

https://youtu.be/_1G2nibz81Y


----------



## Basin79

Enjoying a stroke. She loves having her head stroked/scratched. 

https://youtu.be/Jqu2obuNr-k


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

She had a bit of a sulk/strop. She is comical. Well to me she is. 

https://youtu.be/gMauAd-KDRQ


----------



## ViperLover

Were they taken on your phone, D? The images look nice and sharp!


----------



## Basin79

ViperLover said:


> Were they taken on your phone, D? The images look nice and sharp!


Yeah, apart from the single one before the 3. That was with my tablet just to see what it was like.


----------



## ViperLover

She's a beautiful little critter.


----------



## Basin79

ViperLover said:


> She's a beautiful little critter.


She is that. And for a tiny parrot a massive personality. So glad I got a Senegal. They're phenomenal.


----------



## Basin79

ViperLover said:


> She's a beautiful little critter.


That she is VL. She's perfect. A massive personality in a tiny package. This is the second time I've time to reply to this.


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

I was advised to start spraying Pandora with warm water (thanks Stephen P) even though she hates it. It improves feathers and skin. So I've sprayed her a few times this week, including this morning and although she still doesn't really like it she's already stopped screaming at me for doing it. She gets a sunflower seed after as a treat.


----------



## Basin79

Cannibal!!!! Pandora enjoying some chicken as a treat.


----------



## Basin79

2 feathers with a big difference.


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

With spraying Pandora you can definitely see the improvement in her feathers. Particularly the big wing feathers. They're smooth and together now


----------



## Basin79

I've owned Pandora nearly 2 years now and in the last few days she's lost 2 cut wing feathers. I'm really surprised (although have no bases for it) that they hadn't all grown out ages ago.


----------



## Basin79

Pandora has been having a mad flying do. Stocked up on some veg then decided to have a rest on me. I do love her beak grinds when she's content. 

https://youtu.be/-T5pX4B0WuA


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

Got a couple of new toys for Pan. So her mouse toy has now replaced her toy in the kitchen and this man is on her perch in the front room. 










Also got a couple of packets of treats thrown in for free (and a pen). She seemed to like them, well one.


----------



## Basin79

Pan wasn't impressed with her toy man. So I swapped it out with the other toy I got her. She was a lot happier with it.


----------



## Basin79

Just like a bloody kid. Has loads of toys and plays with a box.


----------



## Basin79

Helping Pan and her new feathers coming through. Obviously she can't preen herself on the back of her head and neck. So it's up to me to gently sort her pens out as other parrots in her flock would do.


----------



## Basin79

Pandora being an arse. 

https://youtu.be/TrHDfMLwYL8


----------



## Basin79




----------



## FishForLife2001

Loving the narration!

If you don't mind me asking what setup did you use for the most recent photo? Great picture.


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

FishForLife2001 said:


> Loving the narration!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking what setup did you use for the most recent photo? Great picture.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


I've just got a camera. Nikon D5500. So instead of my phone it is from a dedicated camera. Only automatic setting straight out of the box. So I've got a long and hopefully enjoyable journey ahead of me learning the ins and outs of photography (for beginners).


----------



## FishForLife2001

Basin79 said:


> I've just got a camera. Nikon D5500. So instead of my phone it is from a dedicated camera. Only automatic setting straight out of the box. So I've got a long and hopefully enjoyable journey ahead of me learning the ins and outs of photography (for beginners).


Cool. I have the d3300, I'm jealous of those extra focus points especially! There are a few decent resources I have found, I will link them. They may be useful for getting to grips with manual if this is something you want to do. 

http://www.wordsmithstudio.org/2012/10/photography-craft-the-exposure-triangle-an-overview/

http://imaging.nikon.com/lineup/dslr/basics/04/01.htm

There are some good videos on DRTV on YouTube as well.

Also try some reverse lens macro on your inverts, it is easy but good fun without the cost of macro lenses.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

FishForLife2001 said:


> Cool. I have the d3300, I'm jealous of those extra focus points especially! There are a few decent resources I have found, I will link them. They may be useful for getting to grips with manual if this is something you want to do.
> 
> Photography Craft: The Exposure Triangle, An Overview – Wordsmith Studio
> 
> Nikon | Imaging Products | DSLR Camera Basics | Exposure
> 
> There are some good videos on DRTV on YouTube as well.
> 
> Also try some reverse lens macro on your inverts, it is easy but good fun without the cost of macro lenses.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Cheers. I've subscribed to a channel on youtube that seems great for a beginner like me. Explains things really simply too. 

I've bought a macro lens seeing as that is what I'll be using all the time. I just need to learn how to use it and the camera to show it all off.


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

Has loads of toys that get changed frequently. Picks an empty coffee box.


----------



## Basin79

Making me laugh.

https://youtu.be/-vQmnkUsf0g


----------



## johne.ev

Been meaning to post on your thread for a while. She is beautiful & very entertaining... makes me smile too watching your vids of her performing. :2thumb:

Senegal's are my favourite species of parrot. I thought about getting one myself a while back, but wouldn't have the time to commit as I work full time mon-fri & was worried they wouldn't cope alone.


----------



## Basin79

johne.ev said:


> Been meaning to post on your thread for a while. She is beautiful & very entertaining... makes me smile too watching your vids of her performing. :2thumb:
> 
> Senegal's are my favourite species of parrot. I thought about getting one myself a while back, but wouldn't have the time to commit as I work full time mon-fri & was worried they wouldn't cope alone.


I'm worried about her when I get back to work. I keep telling myself to start leaving her in her cage for a few hours but then it seems wrong to have her locked up when I'm in.

I'll have to start having a good think about it.


----------



## Basin79

Tried Pan with a couple of new foods today. Spinach and curly kale. She doesn't seem too keen on the spinach yet but the kale is getting some attention.


----------



## Basin79

A video of Pan.

https://youtu.be/asC3Wwaoncw


----------



## Basin79

Bought Pan another perch.


----------



## Basin79

https://youtu.be/mp0JOVqmiUs


----------



## Basin79

https://youtu.be/t4OUBJiWD4Q


----------



## Basin79

Pan eating a treat.

https://youtu.be/uvYM4ek3ayw


----------



## Basin79

Birthday.

https://youtu.be/cEDDEcNNAig


----------



## Basin79

Checking Pan for pins.

https://youtu.be/vYUYHt_ZNj8


----------



## Basin79

Pan gets a treat. Palm nut oil on toast.

https://youtu.be/joLXSygkmpk


----------



## Basin79

Having a chicken bone.

https://youtu.be/hkOSK1YxoG8


----------



## Basin79

Pandora has just out foxed me. Proper clever little bugger.

https://youtu.be/0nnPzR9Q1dI


----------



## Basin79

Lights, camera, no action.

https://youtu.be/gYHhTf_6tSY


----------



## Basin79

Pan being a softy. Until she's not.

https://youtu.be/i8S0sXienOc


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

Pandora has heavy eyes.

https://youtu.be/xpx-cnn9suE


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

The song Hungry Eyes sprung to mind :lol2:


----------



## Basin79

Stephen P said:


> The song Hungry Eyes sprung to mind :lol2:


And then for me reading that it's the absolutely fantastic "She's like the wind".


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

Pandora's kitchen fort.


----------



## Basin79

Pandora.

https://youtu.be/_z5SVlsY-cc


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

Eating a carrot. Well trying.

https://youtu.be/z9P5sZRecS0


----------



## Basin79

Dino Pan.

https://youtu.be/Mo4oicN842g


----------



## Basin79

Pandora was preening herself on my shoulder. I noticed that feather. The coin is a 1p piece.


----------



## vix1974

Basin79 said:


> Pandora was preening herself on my shoulder. I noticed that feather. The coin is a 1p piece.
> 
> 
> 
> imageimageimageimage




Pandora videos are excellent and your dog too,really nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

vix1974 said:


> Pandora videos are excellent and your dog too,really nice!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aye aye meat pie. They're fantastic.


----------



## Basin79

Playing with Pandora.

https://youtu.be/wg-xahCp-UU


----------



## Basin79

Pandora's new things have trapped.

https://youtu.be/VNyVzgcluU8


----------



## Basin79

Trying to keep Pan entertained.

https://youtu.be/G2Fzt5dZMqE


----------



## Basin79

Pandora being Pandora.

https://youtu.be/i7gI6e-8agQ


----------



## Basin79

Keeping Pandora busy.

https://youtu.be/yCHhVXZXFpc


----------



## Basin79

https://youtu.be/uCkOI4eUq30


----------



## Basin79

The introduction is going great.

https://youtu.be/GzzncRYU1H8


----------



## Basin79

Pandora being nosey.

https://youtu.be/GPET-0gQOMQ


----------



## Mcsmithers

This is my kakariki can u help me to train her


----------



## Basin79

Mcsmithers said:


> This is my kakariki can u help me to train her


Just spend time with her. Keep calm and she'll settle some. Although I don't think Kakariki are "people" birds like parrots are.


----------



## Mcsmithers

Oh ok thank you


----------



## Snowydinosaur

She is totally gorgeous!! I had a maroon bellied conure when I was a teen and she was such a character. I rescued her from an abusive and neglectful owner and it took her awhile to build up a trust but once we got there she was like my right hand man, followed me everywhere.


----------



## Basin79

Snowydinosaur said:


> She is totally gorgeous!! I had a maroon bellied conure when I was a teen and she was such a character. I rescued her from an abusive and neglectful owner and it took her awhile to build up a trust but once we got there she was like my right hand man, followed me everywhere.


That's fantastic of you. I'm sure you transformed her life.


----------



## Snowydinosaur

Aw thanks Basin, I certainly hope I did.


----------



## Basin79

Pandora forgetting she's a bloody lunatic for a while.

https://youtu.be/4BpI9TEgnyc


----------



## Basin79

Caught in the act.

https://youtu.be/P-xT3N-pD6w


----------



## Basin79

Typhon trying to act tough. Pandora's having none of his cheek.

https://youtu.be/6B8bIQj5p6A


----------



## Basin79

An adorable little terror.

https://youtu.be/smervALUsFI


----------



## Basin79

Being that I'm as rough as a bears arse I couldn't keep getting up to get Pandora to get off the telly. Got creative with an empty Stella box. 

The spikes bend easily and WON'T hurt my little sweetheart. Hopefully they'll deter the little bugger though.


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

Pandora having a treat. 

https://youtu.be/UP3m2Cv1lnM


----------



## Basin79

Pandora and Typhon. "Give me the biscuit".

https://youtu.be/e4Tg_Mf4CEk


----------



## Basin79

Pandora having a breakfast treat. 

https://youtu.be/7613zuSRG10


----------



## Basin79

Bone treats for Pandora. 

https://youtu.be/wp26MZ2Y95I


----------



## Basin79

One of my dad's cockerels was under the weather. A few days of TLC and he was right as a clock. 

https://youtu.be/JuhAT5Jk7io


----------



## Basin79

Had the camera out so got a few pics of Pandora. 









Her xmas presents have trapped too.


----------



## Basin79

https://youtu.be/ZeISUM5pnSI


----------



## Basin79

A treat for my sweet.

https://youtu.be/_LqVmR_8ntc


----------



## Basin79

Pan loves a head scratch.

https://youtu.be/I1lmrWZeS7M


----------



## Basin79

It's Pandora's 4th birthday today. 

https://youtu.be/fYs6-yTVvfI

Through the years.


----------



## scottishbluebird




----------



## Basin79

scottishbluebird said:


> image


Ha ha ha thanks.


----------



## Basin79

The difference between parrots and dogs? Manners.


https://youtu.be/PYT1Cv_TaIM


----------



## Basin79

Presents? For me? You really shouldn't have done. 

https://youtu.be/u_eX2UTbci8


----------



## Basin79

Typhon and Pandora.

https://youtu.be/tmo84RiBqTY


----------



## Basin79

No Pandora. You're supposed to drink your Calcivet water.

https://youtu.be/WeOVIf6ZQOk


----------



## Zincubus

Basin79 said:


> No Pandora. You're supposed to drink your Calcivet water.
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/WeOVIf6ZQOk




He's absolutely stunning !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

Zincubus said:


> He's absolutely stunning !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SHE is that Z.


----------



## Basin79

Brings a whole new meaning to a tweeter.


----------



## Basin79

Pandora doesn’t like me using my phone whilst lying on the settee. She'll dive bomb me. Flying from a perch to her cage back and fourth. I've become extremely good at dodging her attacks but was a tad too slow with this one. Ha ha ha ha ha. Phone down and we're friends again. She's an absolute riot.


----------



## Basin79

Fish finger treat.

https://youtu.be/JJ5C3MwBkl8


----------



## Basin79

After a busy day of flying around and being a bugger Pandora is all tuckered out. My knee has become her perch. Managed to pick up my phone and grab a couple of pics.


----------



## Basin79

Heavy eyes.

https://youtu.be/LMx9WQjQbbE


----------



## Basin79

Pandora being Pandora.

https://youtu.be/OnYp5h7Tu3I


----------



## Basin79

Pandora and Typhon: Gis a bit.

https://youtu.be/K1MwUSK39dM


----------



## Basin79

3 stands. 2 in the front room 1 in the kitchen. A shelf until that's just for her with various cardboard boxes on. Her actual cage. On top or inside as it's always open. Those are all the places Pandora has to perch and have a nap. But no. She chooses a door handle.


----------



## Basin79

Nap time.


----------



## Basin79

Mad as a box of frogs the pair of them. 

https://youtu.be/QXbRBofZdFM


----------



## Basin79

Acting daft again. 

https://youtu.be/tzExBUs8RAE


----------



## Basin79

Pan being Pan when the camera is on her. 

https://youtu.be/Wi6GqzcMIxg


----------



## Basin79

Pandora enjoying her play stand.


----------



## Basin79

Pandora is 5 today. https://youtu.be/E-T2BhFjrnM


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Happy Birthday Pandora.

Do you know that she is definitely a she? I no longer have ours as he has gone to live with 'the boy'. He will have a much better life and can free fly so much more as he doesn't have a cat. He (Paddy) never bonded with me. We are now parrot-less downstairs - bit sad, but it does mean I have my living room back and Fleur, the Burmese is loving the fact she can go in there 24/7.

Paddy is about 15. I need to dig out his paperwork :2thumb:


----------



## Basin79

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> Happy Birthday Pandora.
> 
> Do you know that she is definitely a she? I no longer have ours as he has gone to live with 'the boy'. He will have a much better life and can free fly so much more as he doesn't have a cat. He (Paddy) never bonded with me. We are now parrot-less downstairs - bit sad, but it does mean I have my living room back and Fleur, the Burmese is loving the fact she can go in there 24/7.
> 
> Paddy is about 15. I need to dig out his paperwork :2thumb:


Yes. I got her dna sexed so I knew.


----------



## Basin79

Pandora: Terror of the skies. 

https://youtu.be/zMvvtS6jH_Y


----------



## Basin79

Pan being Pan.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Dug out the paperwork and Paddy hatched 5th November 2006 so 13 this year (not 15).


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

Pandora telling Typhon off. 

https://youtu.be/1St2xq6MfJQ


----------



## Basin79

Love it when Pandora hops. 

https://youtu.be/OHKucddudrM


----------



## Basin79

"I'm Batbird!!!!!".


----------



## Basin79

Pandora remembering her dinosaur origins. 

https://youtu.be/6DjGjhU1tyU


----------



## Basin79

Chicken bone (marrow) treat. 

https://youtu.be/FBsuUKDaZ9w


----------



## Basin79

Arguing with Pandora over her choice of perch. 

https://youtu.be/OlD8ltoA-xY


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

Pandora flying in slow motion. 

https://youtu.be/biLmt1jPdHs


----------



## Basin79

Pandora enjoying the end of an oven roasted turkey sausage.


----------



## Basin79

Pan enjoying a chip treat. She absolutely loves a chip.


----------



## Basin79

Birthday girl. 6 today!!!!!! How time flies (no pun intended).


----------



## Basin79

Pandora the little Spitfire

https://youtu.be/ZPhyvEOIjxQ


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Brilliant looks like you've a whole flock of them, especially if you got all on the same screen at once :lol2:

Do you know for sure she is a she? I can't remember if you have said for definite or not.


----------



## Basin79

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> Brilliant looks like you've a whole flock of them, especially if you got all on the same screen at once :lol2:
> 
> Do you know for sure she is a she? I can't remember if you have said for definite or not.


Aye I had a DNA test done.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Basin79 said:


> Aye I had a DNA test done.


Ah ok fair enough :2thumb:


----------



## Basin79

Like butter wouldn't melt...........


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Very sad news.

Paddy our Senegal died last night. He had lived with 'the boy' for the last year as he was his.

He is absolutely devastated, as am I. He is a vet so is used to dealing with such situations, but of course when it is your own, so very hard.


----------



## Basin79

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> Very sad news.
> 
> Paddy our Senegal died last night. He had lived with 'the boy' for the last year as he was his.
> 
> He is absolutely devastated, as am I. He is a vet so is used to dealing with such situations, but of course when it is your own, so very hard.


Holy shit that's sad to read. Poor little man.


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79




----------



## arwen_7

My ZaZu wanted to say hi to Pandora! 

ZaZu has been with me 16 years now. I suspect she was a breeding bird before I got her so I reckon she is probably in her 20's now at least. She has a habit of overpreening, which we are working on but she goes through phases still. 
She is enjoying staring grumpily at me from my monitor when I'm on conference calls with work these days!


----------



## Basin79

arwen_7 said:


> My ZaZu wanted to say hi to Pandora!
> 
> ZaZu has been with me 16 years now. I suspect she was a breeding bird before I got her so I reckon she is probably in her 20's now at least. She has a habit of overpreening, which we are working on but she goes through phases still.
> She is enjoying staring grumpily at me from my monitor when I'm on conference calls with work these days!


Ahhhhhhhhhhh. 

Be thankful you only get glared at. Pandora literally dive bombs and bites my head if I'm on the phone. Love her to death but she's an absolute nightmare at times.


----------



## arwen_7

Thankfully she has never been an aggressive bird. She has her moments when she is pissed off about something and has a grumble, but rarely goes for anyone. 

She's is only really tame with me however. She wasn't tame when I got her, took 7 years for her to willingly come to me for a head scratch !


----------



## Basin79

arwen_7 said:


> Thankfully she has never been an aggressive bird. She has her moments when she is pissed off about something and has a grumble, but rarely goes for anyone.
> 
> She's is only really tame with me however. She wasn't tame when I got her, took 7 years for her to willingly come to me for a head scratch !


Pan is largely not aggressive. She just wants me all to herself so if I'm on the phone she "reminds" me she's there. She's happiest getting her head and neck stroked on my forearm.


----------



## Basin79

Since little man got a new toy today Pan got her favourite. Wooden beads to chew off.


----------



## Roseanna

Basin79 said:


> image


 your pictures are beautiful! What camera are you using?


Adorable parrot, I love birds but don't think we have the time or patience which they both deserve and need.


----------



## Basin79

Roseanna said:


> your pictures are beautiful! What camera are you using?
> 
> 
> Adorable parrot, I love birds but don't think we have the time or patience which they both deserve and need.


There's a mixture in this thread. Phone, Nikon D5500 and Sony a7r iii. Pan hates the camera so getting a decent pic of her is a bloody nightmare. 

Whilst I absolutely love Pandora to bits she's insane and extremely hard work a lot of the time. I'm certainly not stating all parrots are like this but they do require a lot of time. They're just that damn intelligent. They don't miss a trick.


----------

